# halodrol 50



## BigE (Jan 4, 2007)

i am taking my last box of halodrol 50 this next month and i was wondering if tehre is any better extrogen blocker, or whatever you take after rather the nolvadex xt


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jan 4, 2007)

BigE said:


> i am taking my last box of halodrol 50 this next month and i was wondering if tehre is any better extrogen blocker, or whatever you take after rather the nolvadex xt



6-0x0 by ergopharm get really good feedback.
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1647


----------



## zombul (Jan 5, 2007)

BigE said:


> i am taking my last box of halodrol 50 this next month and i was wondering if tehre is any better extrogen blocker, or whatever you take after rather the nolvadex xt



Is that NOLVADEX (NOLVA)or Novadex(Gaspari Nutrition).


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 5, 2007)

BigE said:


> i am taking my last box of halodrol 50 this next month and i was wondering if tehre is any better extrogen blocker, or whatever you take after rather the nolvadex xt



You said Nolvadex xt, it is Novadex xt- an otc product. Nolvadex is not an otc, but IMO better that Novadex.


----------



## BigE (Jan 5, 2007)

the one made by gaspari (no L, sorry)


----------



## zombul (Jan 5, 2007)

BigE said:


> the one made by gaspari (no L, sorry)



It and Rebound XT are the most popular ones that are OTC.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just finished a Pheraplex cycle, I didnt notice any aromitizing but I did take 6-oxo at 600mg starting in the third week planned for 4 weeks.  Did feel some Test production shutdown, so I am using Testanon 2250 to help jumpstart that.  I have a really good Halo clone that I plan on using in about three months and I dont plan on using any RX strength PCT for that either.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Jan 7, 2007)

Heh, fuck that , fuck all that shit, you want hardcore ? 
Go for p6 by cellucor. One of the best estrogen blocked, one serving of the p6is equalivent to a whole bottle of the xyience x test.
Another good one is the gaspari Novedex XT, the estrogen conversion is blocked completely putting out a 9:1 ratio.
So you'll get the dry ripped look with great commitiment.


----------

